

Reddit no longer counts karma for self-posts - maurycy
http://blog.reddit.com/2008/06/sorry-karma-whores.html

======
markbao
I hope the same isn't done for HN. The difference between self-posts in Reddit
and HN is that the Ask YC/HN/PGs here stimulate good discussion and
suggestions, not only useful to the original poster but to the rest of the
community as well.

Although "karma doesn't mean anything!" if you post a good Ask YC/HN/PG and
it has some good discussion and stuff in it, you should be rewarded with some
points, just like if you post a good article.

------
jrockway
Too little, too late. This won't change Reddit. They might as well sell
themselves to Digg and be done with it.

~~~
ScottWhigham
No doubt. I go reddit for the funny pictures section (it's my guilty time
waster) but no more will I visit the other parts. And it's mostly b/c I hate
the new interface moreso than other high-falutin' reasons. I have enough
GreaseMonkey scripts installed to make the UX ok on the old reddit but this
new interface is just too much for me.

------
jauco
The page seems deleted. Google's snippet tells me that it used to contain:

    
    
      Sorry, karma-whores. 
      Thursday, June 26, 2008. 
      We are no longer counting karma for self-posts. That is all. 
      posted by david [ketralnis]
    

1) what happens on the internet stays on the internet

2) maybe the strong language plus it's removal means it wasn't an official
post?

